# Gluthitze:Was tun?



## Deuned (18. Juni 2013)

Leider ist mein Teich fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne.Nun haben wir ja Temperatruren von über 30 Grad.
Vertragen das Goldfische und Goldorfen oder sollte ich abends 12 Grad kaltes Brunnenwasser einige Minuten zur Temperatursenkung zulaufen lassen?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## FBeer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Wenn er den ganzen Tag von der Sonne beschienen wird, macht es wohl am ehesten Sinn einen Schattenspender zu installieren, i.e. grosser Sonnenschirm oder einfach ein altes Bettlaken zwischen zwei Bambusstöcke spannen.
Hast die Temperatur denn mal gemessen? - Je wärmer das Wasser wird desdo weniger Sauerstoff kann es binden, ggf. einen Luftsprudler installieren.


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Die Frage eines Sonnensegels habe ich auch schon durchdacht.Aber leider ist das nicht möglich....

Ich werde nachher mal das Wasser bzw. dessen Temperatur messen.Ich bin mal gespannt.

Und mit dem Luftsprudler liest man ja auch immer unterschiedliche Theorien.Wann würdest du denn soetwas installieren:Tags oder nachts?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Ich habe auch fast 30 Grad im Teich , und die Hitze fängt erst an , demnächst kommt wieder das Sonnensegel dran , und wenns nur 5 Grad bringt , Luftsprudler hab ich auch gekauft mal sehn ....


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Lass ruhig Wasser rein - eben einen Teilwasserwechsel.
Momentan verdunstet auch viel Wasser, so dass man eigentlich gut etwas nachfüllen kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hi Bernd,
WW am besten schon Nachmittags.

Der Luftsprudler muss nur Nachts laufen, wenn du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen drin hast.
Meiner läuft seit heute Mittag, da wegen der Schwimmpflanzen nur wenig unterwasser wächst.

Die schlimmste Zeit ist für die Fische vor Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Doppelt hält besser oder wie Jörg


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Günter,
ich sitze da, wo es aktuell am angenehmsten ist - am Teich.
Das Handy hat dort keine gute Verbindung und der Beitrag ist öfter mal doppelt.

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, sollte der Hinweis auf eine gute Belüftung aber nicht schaden.


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Ich habe auch fast 30 Grad im Teich , und die Hitze fängt erst an , demnächst kommt wieder das Sonnensegel dran , und wenns nur 5 Grad bringt , Luftsprudler hab ich auch gekauft mal sehn ....



30 Grad hat das Wasser sicher nicht oder maximal im Flachwasserbereich an der Wasseroberfläche.

Man sollte schon etwas unter Wasser messen um einen halbwegs brauchbaren Wert zu erhalten. Das kennt ja jeder der in einem Teich schwimmt und seine Zehenspitzen mal hinnunter streckt...


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> WW am besten schon Nachmittags.
> 
> Der Luftsprudler muss nur Nachts laufen, wenn du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen drin hast.
> ...





Hallo Jörg,

Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich in Form von krausem __ Laichkraut in größerer Menge,Laichkraut und __ Hornkraut drin.Ich dachte,das sei positiv für die Fische und versorge sie mit dem nötigen Sauerstoff oder denke ich da falsch 
Einen Luftsprudler besitze ich nicht,sei daher bitte so nett und gib mir einen Tipp,was ich da kaufen soll.Ich kenne nur diese kleinen Dinger,die ich mal bei Bekannten im Aquarium gesehen habe.Ich denke,die meinst du nicht;u.a. weil die ja auch nicht für den Betrieb im Freien gedacht sind oder denke ich auch hier falsch 

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Michael H (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



pyro schrieb:


> 30 Grad hat das Wasser sicher nicht oder maximal im Flachwasserbereich an der Wasseroberfläche.
> 
> Man sollte schon etwas unter Wasser messen um einen halbwegs brauchbaren Wert zu erhalten. Das kennt ja jeder der in einem Teich schwimmt und seine Zehenspitzen mal hinnunter streckt...



Ich lese die Temperatur an meinem BioSmart ab , das Wasser wird ja von der Tiefsten Stelle hochgepumpt ( hab leider nur 80 cm Wassertiefe )


----------



## LotP (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Wo wir hier grad bei der Hitze sind... wie genau sieht denn ein Sonnenbrand bei Fischen aus?
Ich hab' das Gefühl, dass mein Karpfen auf den Rücken schon ein bisschen einen hat.
Ist ein runder weißer Kreis am Rücken, so 5 cm hintern Kopf aber noch deutlich vorm Flossenansatz. (Pilz ist es nicht, kenn ich, hatten wir schon, ist es zum Glück nicht)


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hi Bernd,

ab 25 Grad wird es für die Fische unangenehm, wenn nicht genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist.
Tagsüber bei Sonne, produzieren die Unterwasserpflanzen O2, ohne Sonne keinen.
Die maximal verfügbare Menge im Wasser hängt von der Temperatur ab.
Nachts sinkt der Gehalt an O2 stark ab. Dem sollte man entgegenwirken.

Eine Teichbelüftung kostet nicht viel, diese kann auch im Winter als Eisfreihalter verwendet werden.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



Deuned schrieb:


> Einen Luftsprudler besitze ich nicht,sei daher bitte so nett und gib mir einen Tipp,was ich da kaufen soll.



Ich bin zwar nicht Jörg, aber hier sind Luftsprudler/Teichbelüfter die ihren Zweck in dem Fall erfüllen würden. Im Fall von Regen, einfach einen Eimer drüber stellen und gut ist. Den Lüfterschlauch samt Lüfterstein in halbe Teichhöhe hängen, sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

@-Säp:

Sonnenbrand bei Koi sieht ähnlich aus, wie bei uns Menschen ~ die Haut ist stark gerötet, leider ist deine Schilderung nicht so gut und Bilder sind meistens besser...google mal kurz nach "Sonnenbrand bei Koi" und schau Dir die Bilder dazu mal an, vielleicht siehst du anhand dieser, ob es ein Sonnenbrand sein könnte.


----------



## derseeberger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hitzeprobleme habe ich Glücklicherweise nicht trotz laufender Solaranlage.

Ich habe jetzt konstante 22° von der Oberfläche 21° am Boden.

Die Koi lieben das Warme Wasser Schützen sich aber selber vor Sonnenbrand .

Sie Stehen bei viel Sonne unter den Seerosenblätter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FBeer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Schau einfach mal beim nächsten grösseren Zoofachhandel, da gibts die Dinger auch für den Teich in allen Preislagen. Sind jedenfalls günstiger als Pumpen etc. Mein Aquariensprudler hat den 'Aussendienst' nach 6 Mon mit Totalausfall quittiert, sowas sollte schon ausdrücklich für draussen konzipiert sein...


----------



## Teichlandschaft (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Unterwasserpflanzen produzieren schon O2 aber je wärmer das Wasser um so weniger O2 kann sich im Wasser binden und die Fische haben Probleme. Ob es genügend ist kommt halt darauf an, wie warm das Wasser ist, wieviele Unterwasserpflanzen und wie viele Fische du hast. Ich denke mit einem  Luftsprudler bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Eine Luftpumpe wie im Aquarium würde ich nicht nutzen, da die meistens nicht genügend Druck und Volumen entwickeln und du kannst den z.B. Sprudelstein nur 20 oder 30 cm tief hängen. Der Weg der Luftblasen ist dann sehr gering und das Wasser kann wieder nur wenig O2 aufnehmen. Ich empfehle dir so ein Set da hast du alles bei.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACO-318-Set-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53f8ceb0e2 (Hinweis für die Mods: es handelt sich nicht um Werbung, es ist auch nicht mein eigener Shop. Ich handele nicht mit Teichzubehör)

Da kannst die die Sprudelsteine auf 1m oder tiefer hängen und es kommt immernoch genügend Luft aus den Steinen. Von den Kompressoren gibt es viele verschiedene Leistungsklassen da kannst du dir schon den Richtigen fur deine Anforderungen raussuchen. Bei der Tiefe, solltest du darauf achten, den oder die Steine nicht zu tief zu hängen, denn die Blasen fördern dir das kühler Wasser aus der Tiefwasserzone nach oben und es wird dort auch erwärmt. Dann fehlt den Fischen komplett die "Kaltwasserzone". Bei mir hängen die Steine so bei ca. 90cm bei einer Wassertiefe von 2m.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> (Hinweis für die Mods: es handelt sich nicht um Werbung, es ist auch nicht mein eigener Shop. Ich handele nicht mit Teichzubehör)



rh


----------



## Deuned (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Ich danke euch für die hilfreichen Tipps!

Denen folgend habe ich nun einen Luftkompressor mit 6 Ausblassteinen gekauft und installiert.
Alles scheint so ok zu sein nur eines stört besonders meine Frau:
Die Luftschläuche schwimmen z.T. auf dem Wasser bevor die schweren Auströmsteine nach unten gehen.
Habt ihr bitte auch da noch einen Tipp,wie ihr die Schläuche optisch verschwinden lasst.
Mein Zoohändler wollte mir Bleidraht,den die dort für Wasserpflanzen(z.B.__ Laichkraut)verwenden,empfehlen.
Wobei mir __ Blei nicht so ideal erscheint und ich hoffe,Ihr habt einen besseren Tipp!

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hallo Bernd,
kleine Steine mit stabielen Plastikband befestigen sollten helfen


----------



## pyro (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Bei mir schwimmt aktuell Eis im Teich, das sorgt für Abkühlung.

Ach und jede Menge gehäckselte Pflanzen... morgen bei Tageslicht wird mich der Schlag treffen.


----------



## Joerg (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hi Bernd,

du kannst die Ausströmer gut mit großen Muttern beschweren.
Schlauch ab, die Mutter überscheiben und wieder gut befestigen.

Die Belüftung sollte nur nach Sonnenuntergang nötig sein.
Tagsüber wird ansonsten noch mehr Wärme in den Teich gebracht.


----------



## Deuned (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe:
Nun läuft alles zum Wohle der Fische und die Schläuche sind durch kleine Gewichte(befestigt mit Wäscheklammern,die gerade eben halten aber nicht den Schlauchquerschnitt vermindern)nicht mehr sichtbar.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Limnos (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hi

Weniger die Temperaturhöhe an sich, sondern die damit verbundene geringere Sauerstoffsättigung könnte ein Problem werden. Besser als Luft ins Wasser zu bringen, ist es, Wasser in die Luft zubringen. Ein Springbrunnen schafft beides: mehr Sauerstoff und Abkühlung durch Verdunstungskühle. Andererseits finden Fische im Teich immer wieder Stellen, wo beides noch in Ordnung ist, z.B. in der Nähe von Unaterwasserpflanzen. Koi und Goldfische sind keine kalt-stenotherme Fische. Wenn man sie allerdings nur noch an der Oberfläche sieht, sollte man was unternehmen. B

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Deuned (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

einen Springbrunnen hatte ich in früheren Jahren auch mal,aber dessen Unruhe tat den Seerosen nicht so gut.Und die Teichgröße läßt beides damit nicht so richtig zu.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hallo Bernd!
Noch mal zu den Belüftungsschläuchen; die beste Lösung ist einen halb Zoll Gartenschlauch rüber zu ziehen, der bringt zum einen das Gewicht mit um den Luftschlauch untergehen zu lassen und im Winter schützt er vor Kondenz die gefrieren könnte.
Verzeihung an die anderen wohl besonnenen Ratgeber, Klammern könnten rosten und Steine sich lösen.
Nehme eine Strippe und einen 100 derter Nagel, befestige Deinen Belüftungsschlauch auf der einen Seite mit der Strippe und andere Seite den Nagel, nun lasse den Nagel durch den Gartenschlauch rutschen und ziehe anschließend den Belüftungsschlauch hinter her,das geht am einfachsten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Hi

@ Bernd: Wenn man nur kurze Zeit - nur bei großer Hitze - den Springbrunnen laufen lässt, gefällt das zwar den Seerosen nicht so ganz, aber es bringt sie nicht um. Dagegen kann Sauerstoffmangel für Fische lebensbedrohlich werden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## CrimsonTide (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Wenn der Teich zuviel in der Sonne liegt (habe auch bei meinem Teichbau damals als Unwissender nicht daran gedacht ), kann man sich durch Schwimminseln Abhilfe schaffen.

Ich habe Styroporplatten mit Schilfmatten überzogen und in den Teich gelegt (2 Platten = 50 x 200 cm links, 2 Platten rechts und eine Schilfmatte mit 160 bis 180 cm drüber mit ein wenig Überstand auf der Seite). Je nach Teichgröße ... bei mir sinds 2 solche Konstruktionen. 

Diese "Inseln" bieten den Fischen Schatten und kosten nicht viel. Sonnensegel war mir zu problematisch, da man bei großer Fläche schon für genügend Verankerung sorgen muss und ein kleines Segel ist dann gleich umsonst.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Foto, Aaron, Foto von den Inseln!


----------



## CrimsonTide (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Foto, Aaron, Foto von den Inseln!



Hab leider nur Bilder parat, auf denen die Inseln nicht Objekt der Begierde waren, aber man kann erahnen, was ich meine. Man sieht links im oberen Eck die mit __ Schilf überzogenen Styropor-Platten und rechts oben die bepflanzten Schwimminseln aus Styrodur, wobei die nicht seeeehr üppig bewachsen sind.

Die Schilfplatten sind je ca. 2 m x 1,65 m groß und die Schwimminseln sind 1,25 m x 0,65 m (Styrodur-Plattengröße) ein wenig in Form geschnitten (Ecken gerundet).


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gluthitze:Was tun?*

Danke, Aaron, jetzt kann auch ich erkennen, wie das gemeint ist.


----------

